# Low Voltage Lighting



## Grampa Bud (Apr 6, 2009)

Malibu or Kichler or anything you like is fine. Try to get the LED bulbs though. If you put in 4, 7, 10, 20W bulbs you will rack up higher instalation and operation costs. They have Superbrite LED's in 1 to 4W ratings and multiple colors that put out more lumens than the regular bulbs and the LED's @ a 50,000 to 100,000 hour life span running at 12 hours a night will last from 11- 23 years before they need to be replaced.


----------



## meth (Apr 22, 2008)

Thanks - I need to get back to HD or Lowes and see what they have - last I checked they had very limited stock on LED's.


----------



## LawnGuyLandSparky (Nov 18, 2007)

Do NOT repeat do NOT but HD crap unless you're ok with replacing everything every 5 years. All of the plastic crap is crap and will not last. Got to a REAL lighting store get a nice REAL 3,6 or 900 watt transformer / timer/ photocell control and 100' or so of REAL #12 awg cable.

Then get your 1st 2 or 3 real quality fixtures and add to the system as you can afford it. Malibu and Tork and the Lowes and HD brands (hampton bay, harbor breeze, whatever they call it) is all crap and you are throwing your money away. 

You'd be better off just buying low-grade line voltage stuff which is cheaper. A little more $ to operate and install, but less to buy and the payback is quicker.


----------



## meth (Apr 22, 2008)

Good point and one that I am tossing around. I really like the kichler products, but the fixture are almost 300 a pop


----------



## Grampa Bud (Apr 6, 2009)

Obviously Sparky doesn't like anything from HD or Menards, or LOWES. If you are not sure about dealing with your local suppliers try going on line. The different manufacturers all have on line "stores" and while you are cruising check '12VDC LED lighting' on yahoo or google. They even have planning and load calc info for most everything you might like to do.


----------



## jackie treehorn (Jan 27, 2009)

I've had good luck with these, but they're not plug and play, had to wire up a converter etc:
http://www.oznium.com/home-led-flood-light


----------



## meth (Apr 22, 2008)

Thanks - I only see flood lights though - nothing for path lighting. These might be nice to install in the soffits - thanks for the information. Still looking hard for traditional path lighting in LED's


----------



## jackie treehorn (Jan 27, 2009)

Here's a "economy" 12 volt path light
http://lightingbygregory.com/lighti...e&utm_term=llv205bl&utm_campaign=kim+lighting
it says it requires a 12 volt mr16 bulb, which you could buy seperately:
http://www.superbrightleds.com/cgi-...i?product=MR16&cart_id=3680839.12450#MR16-xW5
I imagine the downside is the led technology won't be inexpensive, but I used to have track lighting in my old place and I swear the regular mr 16's were 10$ back then, I'm sure they've come down, but for a little over double you can slap an led one in and never replace it.


----------



## meth (Apr 22, 2008)

Thanks - 2 good sites I will check out. Still trying to determine if the additional upfront cost for the LED's makes sense. As I said initially, cost is certainly a factor in this project - funds are being allocated to other plans at the moment


----------



## jackie treehorn (Jan 27, 2009)

yeah, gotta weigh out the options, cheaper light with led bulb, or better light with normal bulb, or technically cheaper light with cheaper bulb.


----------



## northwestNate (May 1, 2009)

*Do not buy cheap led bulbs*

I've had a lot of experience with this, and I can tell you right now whtever you do don't buy cheap LED bulbs. It's not worth the hassle and the quality of light deteriorates VERY QUICKLY.:no:


----------



## northwestNate (May 1, 2009)

*Don't buy cheap LED's*

Cheap LEDs will fade and change color prematurely. I sell lighting daily and know from first hand experience. Price is a huge motivator in anything, but there are some things you just can't afford to go cheap on and LED lighting is one of them.


----------



## northwestNate (May 1, 2009)

*See my links list*

Have you looked at focus industries? They have some decently priced fixtures and are still of a quality that will last years. Be very careful, once again, on going inexpensive. Althoug it's not as important as with the LED bulbs, a well made brass fixture will last decades, while a cheap HD or Lowes fixture will begin to rust of fall apart in no time.


----------



## meth (Apr 22, 2008)

Thanks for the great feedback, I will check out that site - Let me ask you guys, although its probably a matter of preference, however should I be looking at LED's or just a better low voltage Halogen? It seem like I would be better off buying a few better fixtures from a brand like Kichler then I would be by buying a Malibu set or something? I am trying to get the project done for about $50 per fixture


----------



## northwestNate (May 1, 2009)

If that budget is tight start off with a few good Kichler fixtures, as you said, and you can get retrofit LED bulbs later if you decide you want to go that way. Every year LEd are being mde better for less money, so in that respect you may be better off going with halogen for now anyway.


----------



## meth (Apr 22, 2008)

Thanks - I think thats the way to go - I need to find a good Kichler supplier and take it from there - you do any remote "design" if a pic of the application is sent to you?


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

If you go with incand. and you don't use all the bulbs in the string the voltage to each will be higher due to poor xformer regulation, so for long bulb life I recommend a series high wattage resistor on the low voltage side of the 'former. Then you can select your lamp life vs. brightness.


----------



## northwestNate (May 1, 2009)

I can definitely help you with the design and I can give you good prices on Kichler fixtures. Visit my site and contact me with any pictures or more information. My emails on the bottom of the contact page.


----------



## meth (Apr 22, 2008)

Thanks - I am trying to pick out a fixture style to get an idea. I will send you a couple of pics along with some measurements. What is the proper spacing for path lights? My walk is ~60ft I would guess - should I space them at 10' apart?


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

meth said:


> What is the proper spacing for path lights? My walk is ~60ft I would guess - should I space them at 10' apart?


I guess that depends on the circle of light thrown by each fixture, which depends on the height of each fixture.


----------

